# Vibration or Rotary tumbler??????



## Creek Squad

I just purchased the large vibration tumbler for harbor freight. I am freaking out because I thing I should have bought a rotary tumbler. Will a vibration tumbler work just as good as rotary tumbler? The reason I got it was because it has more space for lager bottles.


----------



## Len

Probably a good call.  Might depend on what gook you're cleaning and what grit is used.  However,  I'd say the vibe is generally faster. ...Hey, there's no law against having and possibly using both.  The more tools in your box the better.  America, What a country!


----------



## Creek Squad

Thank you sir


----------



## Len

You're welcome.
PS- In case you do ever get a HF tumbler, I'd go with the double canister. That way a larger bottle can be inserted between both tumblers. Just seal them tightly with that other great American invention, duct tape.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Let us know how you do. I bet you can get really good once you are more comfortable and confident with the machine. Either way I don't believe you made any mistake. Vibratory polishers don't change the shape of an object like a tumbler does.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Let us know how you do. I bet you can get really good once you are more comfortable and confident with the machine. Either way I don't believe you made any mistake. Vibratory polishers don't change the shape of an object like a tumbler does.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



But they will bust up your stuff, no matter how padded you make it? I did have some luck but killed the first tumbler. So now I have this behemoth shaker thing u can hear from the street. I think it walks around my garage at night and takes bets on how long the bottle will make it for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> But they will bust up your stuff, no matter how padded you make it? I did have some luck but killed the first tumbler. So now I have this behemoth shaker thing u can hear from the street. I think it walks around my garage at night and takes bets on how long the bottle will make it for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told Creeksquad to ask you since you own one. Sounds like you are having mixed results as described. I appreciate his confidence in me but i know when to refer someone with a question to somebody with more experience in this area. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Len said:


> You're welcome.
> PS- In case you do ever get a HF tumbler, I'd go with the double canister. That way a larger bottle can be inserted between both tumblers. Just seal them tightly with that other great American invention, duct tape.


That is smart.  I got the double one and found a double sized drum for it.  Problem is ….  By the time u put on th 2 thick compression ends, you might as well use a single size because you just don’t have much room.  They must take up about 2” each….  The stuff it came with is much thinner.  I’ve been playing with different containers around here that would have more interior space.  I’m about to cut the medal down for 1 of them, as it rubs on the sides.  It would only be about an inch on each side but would take a bottle with a larger diameter.  But still…. I need to come up with a real tumbler that would take my biggest whiskey.  I would like to commission someone to build one that I have a design in mind for- motor would be in a cabinet below, and the top would be on my 1 and only bench that I finally was given!  (My husband has the rest.). But it would be able to fold up, back to the wall, when not in use?  Wish my dad was still alive….  He had that inventive blood and just  mad skills with medal- he was an artist with medal.  Me?  I can’t help the ideas, but stick with paint and canvas for the art!  I’m going to try your duct tape idea- do u think it would hold water….  A little bit?  Guess I will find out!


----------



## Len

Nah! I doubt it will hold any liquids--if you leave a the smallest gap in the duct tape holding the cannisters together that grit will leave like Elvis.


----------



## hemihampton

For any body using a Harbor Frieght Vibration or Rock tumbler I'd suggest just getting the real thing. Less Broken Bottles, Less Complications & Better Results. Once you get a real Tumbler you'll look back at the home made tubes & Duct Tape & other oddball tricks that never worked & say to yourself, What was I thinking back then. I know what you were thinking, But I'll save Money this way & a real Tumbler is expensive. Just my Opinion.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> For any body using a Harbor Frieght Vibration or Rock tumbler I'd suggest just getting the real thing. Less Broken Bottles, Less Complications & Better Results. Once you get a real Tumbler you'll look back at the home made tubes & Duct Tape & other oddball tricks that never worked & say to yourself, What was I thinking back then. I know what you were thinking, But I'll save Money this way & a real Tumbler is expensive. Just my Opinion.


I love Jar Doctor, kind of the only Doctor in town. I have seen great homemade machines. They still use Jar Doctors tubes, stoppers and grit. Great advice from someone who believes (I hate to put it in audio terms) that your only as good as your worst component. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## dab46

tumble, check out jar doctor for everything.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> For any body using a Harbor Frieght Vibration or Rock tumbler I'd suggest just getting the real thing. Less Broken Bottles, Less Complications & Better Results. Once you get a real Tumbler you'll look back at the home made tubes & Duct Tape & other oddball tricks that never worked & say to yourself, What was I thinking back then. I know what you were thinking, But I'll save Money this way & a real Tumbler is expensive. Just my Opinion.


I know your right…. But wonder if we all have our stages  of where we are in the journey??  l gravitate towards the top of the line stuff, when I get around to it, but right now I’m at the “holy crap, the one I would get is 2 grand!  Do u know how many bottles I could find for $2000?!”  stage.   And it’s not that I couldn’t just go and buy the thing…. I’m guessing  I need to bust the proper number of bottles, in this process of accepting the fact that I’m buying a $2000 bottle buster! And at that point I’ll be calling my good friend, Judy, the shrink, who will come over here and confirm, once again, what we all suspected.  But ya know, ya can’t take it with you, so I could end up buying that if Santa doesn’t  bring me that bottle breaker!.  ean while. I have my eyes pealed for a sweet machine someone might be selling?  I haven’t had any luck yet, other than “oh Doug sold his 4 months ago!”  I’m getting better connected with the local bottle people in  this area again.  A lot of the bottle people I’ve known for 30 years died since lockdown?  But now I know the president of the local bottle club and I’m going to ask.  And also bottle shows are back with a bigger one, Nov. 12- I will ask around, there, too.  I do know it’s going to bug me, until I get a good tumbler!  Until then, I will just limp thru, best that I can, and hope not to break too many,   ‍


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

dab46 said:


> tumble, check out jar doctor for everything.


Thats where that $2000 set up is, too.  Your right!  Thank you!


----------



## hemihampton

You don't have to buy a $2,000.00 set up. should be able to get a complete set up for under $1,000.00. I tried going the cheap route at first & was a waste of time. I've still gone kinda cheap but so far never busted a Bottle. If your busting Bottles your doing something major wrong. Just my opinion. I probably got $500 or less in my set up but made some of it myself. But can only do 1 Bottle at a time. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> You don't have to buy a $2,000.00 set up. should be able to get a complete set up for under $1,000.00. I tried going the cheap route at first & was a waste of time. I've still gone kinda cheap but so far never busted a Bottle. If your busting Bottles your doing something major wrong. Just my opinion. I probably got $500 or less in my set up but made some of it myself. But can only do 1 Bottle at a time. LEON.



I could deal with a smaller set up, as long as it could handle the largest whiskey, as I have mad love for them! Leon, do you have the variable speed motor, and if so, is that something you would use, or just a feature you would have sitting there? I’ve wondered if that’s useful or not. Also, is a less expensive model equipped to handle a larger diameter canister? Even if it’s 1 by 1 at a time? I love the hunt of a decent deal and am hoping I find 1 at that November bottle show! I could deal with the $1000 one if it would do what I need it to do. Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Creek Squad said:


> I just purchased the large vibration tumbler for harbor freight. I am freaking out because I thing I should have bought a rotary tumbler. Will a vibration tumbler work just as good as rotary tumbler? The reason I got it was because it has more space for lager bottles.



What I noticed is it helped to pad or cushion that middle part of the machine with whatever, and duct tape! And I had luck protecting embossment with duct tape. Then I took a piece of old hose…. (If you don’t have one, your neighbors hose is kind of too long! Just kidding…. Just kidding, Julie, next door!) split a couple inch piece of hose up the length of it, put it over the lip and neck and duct tape that on to protect that- beautiful! Your golden. There are ones that I padded the bases on, too. If u take precautions and start learning on the junkers, I think u got it. Have u had any luck yet? It did make a lot of them a lot better, and busted some that probably needed it! Still, I wouldn’t put anything too nice in there…. Only the expendable ones.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Finally, I’ve got the tumbler to where it can work at its best, until I get an actual bottle tumbler! I told you I bought a double sized drum, BUT it has these stupid huge compression caps that take up 4” each, so the inside of the barrel ends up only about 1” larger than the 2 single sized barrels? I kept thinking of how I could fix it so the thin caps that came with the machine would work…. Here is what I did. I got a thick plastic canister that fits snuggly in the 1st rubber drum…. After a lot of dish soap, I did get it to go in that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was going to glue it, but this is water tight, as it is. Then I cut the end off the other barrel, got my soap out again, and with some prying on the rubber with a couple small screw drivers, I worked it on there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did have to notch out the lining canister, to get it to go.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So there’s nothing taking up space in the bottom of the drum- strictly a top loader. But check out how much space it bought me! It will handle a bottle almost 9”, and it did really well, on cleaning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also, notice I didn’t butt the 2 drums up against each other? That’s so I could have this just as long as possible, and still turn.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Finally, I’ve got the tumbler to where it can work at its best, until I get an actual bottle tumbler! I told you I bought a double sized drum, BUT it has these stupid huge compression caps that take up 4” each, so the inside of the barrel ends up only about 1” larger than the 2 single sized barrels? I kept thinking of how I could fix it so the thin caps that came with the machine would work…. Here is what I did. I got a thick plastic canister that fits snuggly in the 1st rubber drum…. After a lot of dish soap, I did get it to go in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to glue it, but this is water tight, as it is. Then I cut the end off the other barrel, got my soap out again, and with some prying on the rubber with a couple small screw drivers, I worked it on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to notch out the lining canister, to get it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there’s nothing taking up space in the bottom of the drum- strictly a top loader. But check out how much space it bought me! It will handle a bottle almost 9”, and it did really well, on cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, notice I didn’t butt the 2 drums up against each other? That’s so I could have this just as long as possible, and still turn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like using a piece of pvc pipe and the oatey test caps. Duct tape it on, don't glue the cap. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 


			Amazon.com


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like using a piece of pvc pipe and the oatey test caps. Duct tape it on, don't glue the cap.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



I have a rock tumbler on back order, from the jar Dr. I hope I get it by next year…. It’s probably sitting off shore in a ship…. . Thanks, Robbie…. I’m going to be asking a lot of questions, soon! Rookie, here….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Backorder? I had no idea the demand for bottle tumblers was so high. Maybe an issue with getting parts? I am jealous of you. Cadillac of tumblers!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce

That is odd that you have to wait.  As ROBBY says it could be for a certain part, but I believe he manufactures most if not all of his machines.  I visited JarDoc a few months ago and the only thing he was out of was the 6" clear acrylic tubes.  He did have several units he was putting together for orders so it could be a demand issue.  He is a one man operation.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Backorder? I had no idea the demand for bottle tumblers was so high. Maybe an issue with getting parts? I am jealous of you. Cadillac of tumblers!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I didn’t pick it out or would have opted for the less expensive one, after really thinking it thru for a year. But it is a Christmas present and he did pick the biggest one with the most capacity after talking to the guy for a long time. All I really have to have in a machine is for it to turn at the right speed, and hold a canister big enough to hold the biggest whiskey. So I’m not sure what I’m getting, but since it’s 5’ long(?!), I guess more counter space in the garage might go with that? ( Space in that garage is at a premium, for sure.) I don’t know if the guy has a lot of orders or is waiting on parts or why it’s on back order, only that I have to wait on that, not that it’s Christmas yet! But I can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I didn’t pick it out or would have opted for the less expensive one, after really thinking it thru for a year. But it is a Christmas present and he did pick the biggest one with the most capacity after talking to the guy for a long time. All I really have to have in a machine is for it to turn at the right speed, and hold a canister big enough to hold the biggest whiskey. So I’m not sure what I’m getting, but since it’s 5’ long(?!), I guess more counter space in the garage might go with that? ( Space in that garage is at a premium, for sure.) I don’t know if the guy has a lot of orders or is waiting on parts or why it’s on back order, only that I have to wait on that, not that it’s Christmas yet! But I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had no idea they were that big. Please send pictures of your setup when you can. This i gotta see. Let me know about how loud is it running? Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I had no idea they were that big. Please send pictures of your setup when you can. This i gotta see. Let me know about how loud is it running? Thanks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I’m betting it won’t be as noisy as the big vibratory one out there, with the grody bucket of bolts running! Lol! Sounds like 1000 wood peckers…. Yes, I will be sending pix… acting like such a rookie, because I never had the right stuff like copper- so I won’t know how to act! I do have a lot of the oxides, but will have the whole shebang, but might not know which to do next, etc! I’m sure I will be begging for advice and knowledge, right? I was told it could handle 7-8 canisters- probably mixed sizes. Can’t wait to finish all the 3/4 tumbled bottles around here…. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I’m betting it won’t be as noisy as the big vibratory one out there, with the grody bucket of bolts running! Lol! Sounds like 1000 wood peckers…. Yes, I will be sending pix… acting like such a rookie, because I never had the right stuff like copper- so I won’t know how to act! I do have a lot of the oxides, but will have the whole shebang, but might not know which to do next, etc! I’m sure I will be begging for advice and knowledge, right? I was told it could handle 7-8 canisters- probably mixed sizes. Can’t wait to finish all the 3/4 tumbled bottles around here….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I get things sometimes and they sit in the box because I am overwhelmed by it all. I procrastinate, wait and then hate that it was so easy to use after all. We are here for any support if you need. We need a Bottle tumblers support group! I would laugh but it sounds too good of an idea...now I'll Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

I got my tumbler back in July and it didn’t come with directions. Between our on members in here and the jar doctor I’ve learned a lot, but also figured out along the way there is no right way or wrong way. It’s whatever works. As long as you load the tubes right and don’t use to heavy of a cut compound you should be safe. I thought it was going to be easy when I got it and now I realize it’s actually work. Still loving it though.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

UncleBruce said:


> That is odd that you have to wait. As ROBBY says it could be for a certain part, but I believe he manufactures most if not all of his machines. I visited JarDoc a few months ago and the only thing he was out of was the 6" clear acrylic tubes. He did have several units he was putting together for orders so it could be a demand issue. He is a one man operation.



I am not the one who spoke to him yet, but was wondering if a Lot of people asked Santa for tumblers so he’s got he’s kind of slammed? He said “with the orders I have, it will be around Christmas before I can get to yours”. And that was mid November….. So he has a lot of orders ahead of mine? Sounds like his busy time of year, maybe? That had to be interesting, seeing what he has going on! His orders speak to quality and his reputation- both are stellar! I can’t wait- but have already learned a bunch, trying to wear thru the 2 different rock tumblers, here! Seriously, have worn a hole in the medal, into the motor compartment on the rotary tumbler and those are not old! But you would never think they are only 2-3 months old, to look at them. I’ve beat the hell out of both of them! A little bit, on purpose, cuz I can be a spoiled brat, they tell me- like “see? I told you. Needed the right equipment!” Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960

Len said:


> Nah! I doubt it will hold any liquids--if you leave a the smallest gap in the duct tape holding the cannisters together that grit will leave like Elvis.


I keep seeing a commercial that claims you could make a boat from a screen door.


----------



## Len

I used that same item last summer to repair a small hole in my shed's roof. It was the tape not the paste. Funny, I've seen that tv ad with the boat a thousand times and at the moment can't remember its name. Anyhow, its meant to be permanent. DON'T use it to hold the cannisters together.


----------



## UncleBruce

Len said:


> I used that same item last summer to repair a small hole in my shed's roof. It was the tape not the paste. Funny, I've seen that tv ad with the boat a thousand times and at the moment can't remember its name. Anyhow, its meant to be permanent. DON'T use it to hold the cannisters together.


FLEX SEAL and FLEX PASTE.


----------



## UncleBruce

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I am not the one who spoke to him yet, but was wondering if a Lot of people asked Santa for tumblers so he’s got he’s kind of slammed? He said “with the orders I have, it will be around Christmas before I can get to yours”. And that was mid November….. So he has a lot of orders ahead of mine? Sounds like his busy time of year, maybe? That had to be interesting, seeing what he has going on! His orders speak to quality and his reputation- both are stellar! I can’t wait- but have already learned a bunch, trying to wear thru the 2 different rock tumblers, here! Seriously, have worn a hole in the medal, into the motor compartment on the rotary tumbler and those are not old! But you would never think they are only 2-3 months old, to look at them. I’ve beat the hell out of both of them! A little bit, on purpose, cuz I can be a spoiled brat, they tell me- like “see? I told you. Needed the right equipment!” Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


His  business set up is AMAZING.  He's been doing this so long he's got the bugs worked out and still looks to improve his equipment.  You're probably right about him being SLAMMED.  Nice guy too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I am not the one who spoke to him yet, but was wondering if a Lot of people asked Santa for tumblers so he’s got he’s kind of slammed? He said “with the orders I have, it will be around Christmas before I can get to yours”. And that was mid November….. So he has a lot of orders ahead of mine? Sounds like his busy time of year, maybe? That had to be interesting, seeing what he has going on! His orders speak to quality and his reputation- both are stellar! I can’t wait- but have already learned a bunch, trying to wear thru the 2 different rock tumblers, here! Seriously, have worn a hole in the medal, into the motor compartment on the rotary tumbler and those are not old! But you would never think they are only 2-3 months old, to look at them. I’ve beat the hell out of both of them! A little bit, on purpose, cuz I can be a spoiled brat, they tell me- like “see? I told you. Needed the right equipment!” Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad he has so much business. Very cool Christmas gift for yourself. I want one but I'm too cheap right now. Definitely next year though, only 1 month away. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Len said:


> I used that same item last summer to repair a small hole in my shed's roof. It was the tape not the paste. Funny, I've seen that tv ad with the boat a thousand times and at the moment can't remember its name. Anyhow, its meant to be permanent. DON'T use it to hold the cannisters together.



Really! I’m glad I didn’t get to the point of needing to use that! Because THAT mess. Sounds like something I’d get myself into- did your roof leak? But if it’s permanent, it might not be a bad idea to spray it between the 2 Frankensteined canisters butted up against each other. I am wearing the rubber out on the original canisters- that back one especially, is looking particularly “ out of round”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Glad he has so much business. Very cool Christmas gift for yourself. I want one but I'm too cheap right now. Definitely next year though, only 1 month away.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I was prepared to buy it for myself-but didn’t have to. But I’m with you- on being to cheap…. I just kept thinking “do you know how many bottles I could buy for that much $?!” A lot, because it’s kind of outrageous. But enough time trying to make the wrong equipment work- well, it starts to sink in! Those must be sweet machines- try and find one for sale. People hang on to the jar dr. machines! Still, if I run into one, I will let u know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Really! I’m glad I didn’t get to the point of needing to use that! Because THAT mess. Sounds like something I’d get myself into- did your roof leak? But if it’s permanent, it might not be a bad idea to spray it between the 2 Frankensteined canisters butted up against each other. I am wearing the rubber out on the original canisters- that back one especially, is looking particularly “ out of round”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Wrangler!
A falling tree limb went through it last winter. I had it tarped (no real H2O damage) until the warm weather came. Then I basically took that tape and some old unused shingles.--Voila! My Mrs. was impressed. (So was I. ). Its pretty sticky stuff--forever stuff! ..Not sure how your rubber canister got out of shape. Hopefully your machine is level and you're not leaving it on half the day overheating it. Say hello to Madison County for me and give your gorgeous cats an extra treat.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I was prepared to buy it for myself-but didn’t have to. But I’m with you- on being to cheap…. I just kept thinking “do you know how many bottles I could buy for that much $?!” A lot, because it’s kind of outrageous. But enough time trying to make the wrong equipment work- well, it starts to sink in! Those must be sweet machines- try and find one for sale. People hang on to the jar dr. machines! Still, if I run into one, I will let u know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eventually they will pay for themselves. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

I agree with Robby, I’ve had mine for 5 months and it’s been going non stop since I got it. I’ve done well over 100 bottles so if I was paying myself to do it at this pace it would be half paid off already. Never thought about it that way til now. Makes me feel a little better about all the money I’ve invested now


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Len said:


> Nah! I doubt it will hold any liquids--if you leave a the smallest gap in the duct tape holding the cannisters together that grit will leave like Elvis.


You really would be surprised- I sure was- but still, no leaks?  I don’t know why it doesn’t leak. Maybe it’s because I first hit it with soap and water &. put a board over the top of the whole canister and hit it with a sledge hammer a lot of times to press that center part in, after sitting on it and bouncing on it didn’t work!  1 things clear- it’s not going to just fall apart!  It’s so snug.  There’s some really BIG  boxes addressed from the jar dr out there…….


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Eventually they will pay for themselves.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Really big boxes from the jar dr are showing up…. The 3rd one, today.  Dang it- I feel like a kid before Christmas who got told what was in the box!  I wish I didn’t know…  but really do appreciate it.  The box with the copper is so heavy…. Makes those big a$$ed crystal boulders that I’ve been moving in the yard seem not so heavy now.  Is it Christmas yet?  I’ve not been even really excited about a gift like that in so many years….  I usually get more diamonds - this tumbler has me really excited to try it out. What does it mean when a gal would rather have a bottle tumbler than jewelry, or that spider bike I’ve been wanting?  Addiction, I guess! 


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Eventually they will pay for themselves.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





Len said:


> You're welcome.
> PS- In case you do ever get a HF tumbler, I'd go with the double canister. That way a larger bottle can be inserted between both tumblers. Just seal them tightly with that other great American invention, duct tape.


I was told it could do 7 canisters at once?  . I got to peek at it and I’m thinking IIt must be about 4’ long with 4 rows?  It’s going to take a big chunk of a crowded garage, is what I was thinking….


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Really big boxes from the jar dr are showing up…. The 3rd one, today.  Dang it- I feel like a kid before Christmas who got told what was in the box!  I wish I didn’t know…  but really do appreciate it.  The box with the copper is so heavy…. Makes those big a$$ed crystal boulders that I’ve been moving in the yard seem not so heavy now.  Is it Christmas yet?  I’ve not been even really excited about a gift like that in so many years….  I usually get more diamonds - this tumbler has me really excited to try it out. What does it mean when a gal would rather have a bottle tumbler than jewelry, or that slingshot bike that will be mine?
> (Miss my bikes) They won’t be so quick to try and drive over me, with that.  Addiction, I guess!
> 
> 
> I was told it could do 7 canisters at once?  . I got to peek at it and I’m thinking IIt must be about 4’ long with 4 rows?  It’s going to take a big chunk of a crowded garage, is what I was thinking….


----------



## SKS.TUSC

Len said:


> You're welcome.
> PS- In case you do ever get a HF tumbler, I'd go with the double canister. That way a larger bottle can be inserted between both tumblers. Just seal them tightly with that other great American invention, duct tape.


Haha I love Harbor Freight tumblers. Need a tumbler, bam $68. Need another tumbler, bam $68. Ohh need a couple belts, bam $3. Ohh you say you need a Vibe Tumbler, bam $68. Although i gotta add, America was Trump Great, not sure about Inflated Biden great  
And that whole flip the barrels inwards for a bottle, awesomeness isn't it. I use the thick Gorilla tape works perfect if you run a thin slice at the depth of the lids area first then run a strip on each side of that piece of tape of the gap. Then one large piece to cover the entire area.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

SKS.TUSC said:


> Haha I love Harbor Freight tumblers. Need a tumbler, bam $68. Need another tumbler, bam $68. Ohh need a couple belts, bam $3. Ohh you say you need a Vibe Tumbler, bam $68. Although i gotta add, America was Trump Great, not sure about Inflated Biden great
> And that whole flip the barrels inwards for a bottle, awesomeness isn't it. I use the thick Gorilla tape works perfect if you run a thin slice at the depth of the lids area first then run a strip on each side of that piece of tape of the gap. Then one large piece to cover the entire area.



U talk like you’ve been there! Too funny…. Someday bettcha I look back in this and laugh…. Wait, it’s flat funny, now! It has to build character, at least, as well as give me an idea of the process. And your right- at what those cost, I wasn’t worried about going off the rails and busting another one. Bottle too long? I beat on the end of that thing till it fit! I should run 1 just for the pix, because this is a custom bottle turner, at this point! And I just kept thinking- why Chicago doesn’t go to any one of us and ask about some really small changes they could make for so much more business…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS.TUSC

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love Jar Doctor, kind of the only Doctor in town. I have seen great homemade machines. They still use Jar Doctors tubes, stoppers and grit. Great advice from someone who believes (I hate to put it in audio terms) that your only as good as your worst component.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol, kinda like using a 100 pound test fishing line on a stick?


----------



## SKS.TUSC

Wildcat wrangler said:


> U talk like you’ve been there! Too funny…. Someday bettcha I look back in this and laugh…. Wait, it’s flat funny, now! It has to build character, at least, as well as give me an idea of the process. And your right- at what those cost, I wasn’t worried about going off the rails and busting another one. Bottle too long? I beat on the end of that thing till it fit! I should run 1 just for the pix, because this is a custom bottle turner, at this point! And I just kept thinking- why Chicago doesn’t go to any one of us and ask about some really small changes they could make for so much more business…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iv tried multiple ways. They have worked. My daughter and I also Rock Tumble so I have a couple machines that I tinker around with. F.Y.I *****If you ruin a barrel*****You are better off just buying another HF tumbler****Those 3lb barrels are like $35 haha!!!!! Throw another $25 & u have 2 new three pound barrels & a tumbler****** BESIDES THAT, since I do have multiple tumbles I went to LOWES/MENARDS/HOME DEPOT etc & bought the light green PVC sewer pipe, cut it down to sizes I need for bottles, get you some caps & o-rings & wooolaaa! LoL nothing wrong with experimenting & we all know Edison was wrong a thousand times. You only need to get lucky once.


----------



## SKS.TUSC

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Backorder? I had no idea the demand for bottle tumblers was so high. Maybe an issue with getting parts? I am jealous of you. Cadillac of tumblers!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Parts? LoL if you don't mind making the wife mad every couple of months when she's asking where her table setter Air Purifier went, blender, fan, went or hell when the kids ask where the old pool pump went.... It's not hard to find parts 
Some wood, wood dowels or metal rods & a belt,,, bearings if ya wanna get fancy... You are golden. 

Not sure how I know this though.....


----------



## SKS.TUSC

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Really big boxes from the jar dr are showing up…. The 3rd one, today.  Dang it- I feel like a kid before Christmas who got told what was in the box!  I wish I didn’t know…  but really do appreciate it.  The box with the copper is so heavy…. Makes those big a$$ed crystal boulders that I’ve been moving in the yard seem not so heavy now.  Is it Christmas yet?  I’ve not been even really excited about a gift like that in so many years….  I usually get more diamonds - this tumbler has me really excited to try it out. What does it mean when a gal would rather have a bottle tumbler than jewelry, or that spider bike I’ve been wanting?  Addiction, I guess!
> 
> 
> I was told it could do 7 canisters at once?  . I got to peek at it and I’m thinking IIt must be about 4’ long with 4 rows?  It’s going to take a big chunk of a crowded garage, is what I was thinking….


Where do I buy one?


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Len said:


> Hi Wrangler!
> A falling tree limb went through it last winter. I had it tarped (no real H2O damage) until the warm weather came. Then I basically took that tape and some old unused shingles.--Voila! My Mrs. was impressed. (So was I. ). Its pretty sticky stuff--forever stuff! ..Not sure how your rubber canister got out of shape. Hopefully your machine is level and you're not leaving it on half the day overheating it. Say hello to Madison County for me and give your gorgeous cats an extra treat.



I will because the cats won’t let me forget! My big girl will be having a litter soon- and since she pays a lot of bills, she gets whatever she wants! (Direct sibling to Justine Biebers 2 high percentage Savannahs- he has taken a lot of heat for owning…. Like how can you have a cat that cost like that when me and my 4 kids have trouble feeding our 7 dogs?) like lady, get a job, maybe! I did…. We do catch some heat from what really boils down to some bitter jealous uneducated individuals. But most people just go crazy over her, when I take her out- and she loves it. She is a 75% African serval PEOPLE CAT. As far as running that tumbler- it’s gone night and day for a while! Is that too much?well if it burned up, it would have been my signal to order that big tumbler on my dime- but I’m kind of liking the way it turned out! My Bux are still in my safe and there’s a tumbler to open today! Merry Christmas to you and the family…. I hope it’s really special. Mine will be memorable, to say the least, as I had to get checked for Covid…. Really sick for 4 days now. Covid was negative but I would have bet against that, but will gladly take that result. My lungs are drowning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

SKS.TUSC said:


> Iv tried multiple ways. They have worked. My daughter and I also Rock Tumble so I have a couple machines that I tinker around with. F.Y.I *****If you ruin a barrel*****You are better off just buying another HF tumbler****Those 3lb barrels are like $35 haha!!!!! Throw another $25 & u have 2 new three pound barrels & a tumbler****** BESIDES THAT, since I do have multiple tumbles I went to LOWES/MENARDS/HOME DEPOT etc & bought the light green PVC sewer pipe, cut it down to sizes I need for bottles, get you some caps & o-rings & wooolaaa! LoL nothing wrong with experimenting & we all know Edison was wrong a thousand times. You only need to get lucky once.



Anyway who said there’s only 1 way to get results? I defiantly look at everything around me in a different way that most can’t bend their minds around- and most often it works. Genetics from some bright inventor and dam engineer people. My husband looks at me like I’ve lost it, until he sees it working. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

UncleBruce said:


> That is odd that you have to wait. As ROBBY says it could be for a certain part, but I believe he manufactures most if not all of his machines. I visited JarDoc a few months ago and the only thing he was out of was the 6" clear acrylic tubes. He did have several units he was putting together for orders so it could be a demand issue. He is a one man operation.



Now I’m waiting for today! It did come early …. I still had to wait. Now where to fit it….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Len

Hey Wildcat,

Wow! This purple ride of your's is Madison County bada--! You got your Bucs into this too I'll bet. However, how many dug bottles fit into the back seat? (Is that a Prowler?) Credit to the photographer for a nice pic too.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Len said:


> Hey Wildcat,
> 
> Wow! This purple ride of your's is Madison County bada--! You got your Bucs into this too I'll bet. However, how many dug bottles fit into the back seat? (Is that a Prowler?) Credit to the photographer for a nice pic too.



It’s not mine…. I AM shopping for the right 1. I ride, but they are trying to drive over me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And it’s not pink!?


Sent from my iPad using

 that’s a Polaris slingshot


----------

